# Chicken Tangine & Couscous



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

*Chicken Tangine & Couscous*


1 tablespoon olive oil
6-7 chicken thighs, boneless and skinless, cut into 2-inch chunks
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons ginger, minced
1 teaspoon coriander, ground
1 teaspoon cumin, ground
1 cup dry white wine
2 cups chicken broth
1 cup dried apricots
1 cup whole blanched almonds
1 cup pitted green olives 

In large soup pot over high heat, heat olive oil. In small glass bowl, place chicken and add flour. Toss chicken to coat. Place chicken in olive oil; brown on all sides. Reduce heat to medium-low; add onion, garlic and ginger. Saute about 5 minutes. Stir in coriander and cumin; sauté until aromatic, about 30 seconds.

Add wine. Increase heat to high. Boil until wine has reduced by half. Stir in chicken broth, apricots, almonds and olives. Bring to a simmer; reduce heat to low, cover pot and simmer for 45 minutes. Serve over couscous.


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2005)

OK the apricots/olive mix has got me thinking. Not things I would normally put together, but it looks cool. Thanks mish.


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Alix.  Like the idea of different flavors melding together from all types of cuisines.  Think I recall some interesting recipes I've read & would like to try for African stew.  Anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2005)

What part of Africa? My SIL has lived in Uganda for years, I can ask her for one if you like.


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

Anything he would recommend would be great. Thanx Alix.  Love experimenting with food.


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have a recipe you like that I could take a look at? Thanx.


----------

